# Haydn's Op. 76 - favourite quartet.



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Which one of the six is your favourite?

I'd have to say No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths'.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey _HBC_, they're all good, Fifths, 1.5 liters, all of them.


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

I'd say you're evil for trying to make us pick. Perhaps the #4, Sunrise, if a choice is forced upon me.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

They're wonderful, but my favorite of the bunch is No. 6 in E flat major.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Geo Dude said:


> I'd say you're evil for trying to make us pick. Perhaps the #4, Sunrise, if a choice is forced upon me.


Ah yes, the sunrise. Probably the most 'eccentric' and intricate of the entire set. I really love that one as well. Yes, maybe I'm evil, but we must do Haydn justice .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hey _HBC_, they're all good, Fifths, 1.5 liters, all of them.


I'm curious now as to which one you're referring to with 1.5 Liters .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

TheProudSquire said:


> They're wonderful, but my favorite of the bunch is No. 6 in E flat major.


A great one as well, shows the mastery of variations on a theme. The adagio is awesome too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

c'mon, we need someone to pick the famous 'Largo' quartet .


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I'm curious now as to which one you're referring to with 1.5 Liters .


The first few dozen times I saw that label, the relationship of 'fifths' to music was unknown to me. Booze I knew about.


----------



## Karabiner (Apr 1, 2013)

Fifths, best minuet out of all the Haydn quartets I've heard.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Karabiner said:


> Fifths, best minuet out of all the Haydn quartets I've heard.


I love the minuet too - very original and has such a harsh, biting feel to it.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Emperor in C is such a cool name for string quartet, even Beethoven repeated the title later...
I'm going with that...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

jurianbai said:


> Emperor in C is such a cool name for string quartet, even Beethoven repeated the title later...
> I'm going with that...


No, nickname not by Beethoven! The story I read somewhere was that at an early performance some old campaigner, obviously moved, stood up in the first movement and shouted, "Vive L'Empereur!"


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

jurianbai said:


> Emperor in C is such a cool name for string quartet, even Beethoven repeated the title later...
> I'm going with that...


That's the quartet that got me into quartets .


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

So many are so good, but I will have to go for the Fifths too


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I would also vote for the Fifths, but the entire op. 76 is awesome. Haydn SQs are my favorites.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

anyone notice the similarities between the Fifths quartet, Haydn's own Farewell symphony, Mozart's 40th symphony and Beethoven's 5th?


----------

